# Chronic yeast infections



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

In the last two years, I've been on lots of antibiotics for urinary tract infections, thanks largely to chronic diarrhea. Anyway, I'm sure that is what's causing the now chronic yeast infections. I treat one infection, and within three days, it starts again. I've tried Diflucan, Monistat cream, and boric acid suppositories, all of which cure the infection, only to have it return.I have an appt with the doctor in three weeks, but any suggestions on how to stop these once and for all will be appreciated. Wearyone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have a sex partner you might want to have them tested and treated as well. Men can carry it and pass it back to you.There is the standard wear cotton underwear and avoid panty hose so you can keep things drier.Some studies show eating yogurt can help, so maybe eating yogurt or taking a probiotic (good bacteria) could help.I don't know if treating for a couple of weeks solid might work if three days on three days off isn't doing any good.K.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I was having the same problem about a year ago - I was on antibiotics 4x to treat a strep throat infection that wouldn't go away, so I kept getting yeast infections. What finally worked for me was a combination of things - first of all, try doing the old faithful 7-day treatment. It's a pain, but my doctor told me the newer 1 and 3 day treatments just don't always work as well. I also ate a lot of yogurt (homemade with no sugar) and went without any underwear whenever I was at home - wearing baggy sweats and pj bottoms. It did take several rounds of treatments but it finally went away. The doctor might have more suggestions.Good luck - I know how frustrating it is!Marty


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen and Packer Fan - Unfortunately, I have no sex partner, so no need to worry there. I also do use cotton undies, eat yogurt, and tried a probiotic called FemFlora, sold by Swanson's, which is when this started. It actually caused a yeast infection, which I thought was just coincidence at first, but then it did it a second time. I stopped taking it then.Also, didn't mean to give the impression that I have only used 3-day treatments for the infections. I usually use the old-fashioned 7-day creams, and lately do that while taking a Diflucan. It is after the treatment ends, that the yeast infection reoccurs in about three days. I am beginning to wonder if it is a systemic problem, an immune system problem, or something other than Candida. I am at my wit's end with this, and am really getting raw down there from all the stuff I've used, as well as from the yeast itself.Anyway, I'll see what happens at the doctor's. Wearyone, getting wearyer


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even with the 7-day creams you might have yeast that are resistent to being killed off properly.It might take doing a couple of different things at the same time for 2-3 weeks solid to get it all the way gone. As well as making sure you get the environment so it is less likely to be re-infected.Also sometimes there is bacterial problem, not just yeast so you might need to get the bugs cultured to make sure you are killing off everything that needs to be gotten rid of.K.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Hugs & a Big Thank You, Kathleen - I really appreciate your info and am starting on a three week round of creams plus Diflucan at your suggestion, but am still keeping the doctor's appt anyway. Also decided to switch to clotrimazole cream instead of miconazole in hopes that something different is effective.I am eating yogurt regularly for the last 10 days or so. Any other suggestions as to how to make "the environment" healthy so yeast does not spring up again? Thanks, Wearyone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It sounded like you were doing the main things. Cotton undies, and if you can let things down there breathe as much as possible (so a night shirt rather than pajamas or at least make sure the pajamas are loose and you get some air down there. If you are using some of the feminine hygiene sprays or powders down there I'd stop that. You want clean and airy, but over cleaning and using too many products down there can upset the balance.I would keep the appointment because it may be something that needs more than what you can do by yourself.K.


----------



## mandabell26 (Jul 1, 2007)

I too suffer from chronic yeast infections - they are horrible!! I feel your pain, I actually went on a 21 day regime of diflucan & miconazole cream only to have a yeast infection return as soon as I stopped taking the medicine. So frustrating!!!!! But then I tried Re-phresh. It is a cream you insert once every 3 days & it has worked like a charm for my yeast infections, what it does is normalizes the ph balance in your vagina. It is a little expensive (around $14 for a pack of 4) but you only have to use 1 every 3 days. It helped me.... I hope it will work for you.


----------



## elderberrysmom (Nov 27, 2007)

I was just wondering if you were diagnosed by a doctor that it was actually a yeast infection? I one time thought I had a yeast and it ended up to be a bacterial infection. If it keeps coming back it could be bacterial and you need different meds for this. Also I was told one time that yeast infection creams can cover up a bacterial when you get tested. Just something to keep in mind. They do sell an over the counter test to test for these now. It is a little expensive but you might want to consider trying one before you start your next round of yeast meds.elderberrysmom


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks mandabell26 and elderberrysmom - I have now been to the doctor and there was no bacterial infection, thank goodness. The swab actually showed normal flora, so no yeast or bacterial infection present on the day I was seen, of course. I have since started on two different probiotics - Yeast Defense Essentials and Symbion, both of which protect against yeast overgrowth, and another herbal preparation called Azo Yeast. These are all working at the moment, so I'm ok now, but scared to death it will return especially if I need more antibiotics.And mandabell thank you for the Re-phresh idea. I will buy some today. I thought that was just a moisturizer so it never occurred to me to try it, but I have long thought the pH is screwed up from all the antibiotic use over the last couple of years.I am so appreciative of everyone's replies as the encouragement really helps. Wearyone


----------



## Laurastr1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The first step is to see your gyn if the OTC products don't work. It could be something besides a yeast infection. I was having several infections over the summer both yeast and bacterial. It turned out I have adenomyosis which makes me more prone to infections. I aksed my doc about probiotics. I have been using one probiotic capsule a day *vaginally* and I have been infection free now for 4 months. I know that sounds weird to use it vaginally but he says putting it directly at the source is best rather than it going through the digestive system.Laura


----------



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi, if you are sure its yeast, perhaps you would be best changing your diet? If you look up anti-candida diet you will find loads of info. It is hard, and maybe better to do gradually, but it might just be worth it.I did it a while ago, and I did feel a lot better. Its hard to stick to though, hence I've fallen off the wagon!!!







Maybe start after Xmas.







I dont know if I am allowed to post a link but I am sure you will find the right info through google or similar.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds like you're on your way to helping the problem but thought I'd post a couple of things for others who might be experiencing similar things.Be tested for sugar. (diabetes). That was my doctor's first thought.Also, it could be irritation caused by thinning of the vaginal walls. This happens with menopause, perimenopause and other stuff.fyi.donna


----------

